# Suche altes Game :)



## Shadow121 (2. Januar 2010)

Hiho Leute,

ich suche den Titel eines alten Aufbau-/ Strategiegames, welches ich mal vor 10 Jahren oder so gezockt hab...

Ich weiss nur noch dass es im alten Ägypten spielt...

Mann konnte Tonhäuser aufbauen, die sich dann ausgebaut haben wenn mehr Leute eingezogen waren.
Man musste Brunnen aufstellen und lauter solch gefrimmel ^^

Wenn jemand ne Idee hätte wies heisst, wär das ziemlich cool


----------



## whiteWolf86 (2. Januar 2010)

hi 
ich glaube du meinst das spiel Ceasar 
gibts glaub ich 4 teile von 
hatte mal ein teil gespielt, da war auch was mit brunnen

wenn nicht dass, dan gabs da noch das spiel Pharao was auf jedenfall in Ägypten spielt
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/images/B00006FSFX/ref=dp_otherviews_0?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&img=0

also hab grad nochmal bissel gegoogelt und es müste meiner meinung nach Pharao sein


----------



## Rollora (2. Januar 2010)

Jap Pharao is von den Cäsar Machern und das hat er gemeint. Er hat ja auch Ägypten geschrieben...


----------



## Shadow121 (4. Januar 2010)

Jaa, es is Pharao 

Vielen vielen Dank


----------

